# Whats a 2T HD for a Premiere sell for



## JavaJoe_2 (Jan 1, 2011)

I have a hard drive WD 2T EARS that I upgraded for my wife's TiVo Premiere.
She does not really need this, I think the standard 320G is fine. Once she watches something she immediately deletes it.
What should I ask for it? Or should I just put it in a NAS or external case?
With the price of hard drives these days...well, they're nuts!


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

The price of the drive. I don't think anyone will want the premier image so all they'll be getting is a harddrive.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

JavaJoe_2 said:


> I have a hard drive WD 2T EARS that I upgraded for my wife's TiVo Premiere.
> She does not really need this, I think the standard 320G is fine. Once she watches something she immediately deletes it.
> What should I ask for it? Or should I just put it in a NAS or external case?
> With the price of hard drives these days...well, they're nuts!


Check the image begging thread for people who don't know you have to have another Premiere drive for a Premiere and see if they sound desperate enough and PM them politely, perhaps?

Did you make sure the drive works in her TiVo?

Did you use jmfs to do the copy?


----------



## JavaJoe_2 (Jan 1, 2011)

It's been working great for the last 7 months since doing the upgrade.
Yes, I did the jmfs, worked great and PayPal'd him for his time and efforts.
I made sure the acoustics were set and the timeout(?) disabled.
I made sure it had current software and did a delete and reset of the drive.
It's really not that big of a deal, I'm looking at a NAS, so, I'll need some drives to fill the bays. I just thought I would put it out there.
I probably put it up on eBay.


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

JavaJoe_2 said:


> It's been working great for the last 7 months since doing the upgrade.
> Yes, I did the jmfs, worked great and PayPal'd him for his time and efforts.
> I made sure the acoustics were set and the timeout(?) disabled.
> I made sure it had current software and did a delete and reset of the drive.
> ...


List it here on "eBay Central" with a price. That would potentially save you eBay fees. I'd be interested if I hadn't recently bought a pre-imaged Premiere drive (just before the prices shot up).


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

lillevig said:


> List it here on "eBay Central" with a price. That would potentially save you eBay fees. I'd be interested if I hadn't recently bought a pre-imaged Premiere drive (just before the prices shot up).


I see by the email that announced your post (which you apparently quickly edited) that you did what I almost did.


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

unitron said:


> I see by the email that announced your post (which you apparently quickly edited) that you did what I almost did.


Yeah, I due sum purtty stooped thangs fer such an eddukated guy.


----------



## JavaJoe_2 (Jan 1, 2011)

lillevig said:


> List it here on "eBay Central" with a price. That would potentially save you eBay fees. I'd be interested if I hadn't recently bought a pre-imaged Premiere drive (just before the prices shot up).


If you don't mind want did you pay before the prices shot up?
DVR Dude has them for 169-189 (?) on eBay.
Currently there are used ones priced at $165+shipping.


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

It was $79 + shipping for a 1TB drive pre-imaged for Premiere. Search eBay for seller web4design.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

lillevig said:


> Yeah, I due sum purtty stooped thangs fer such an eddukated guy.


lol

I would try to avoid ebay if you can. The people are just getting stupider (is that a word?) and meaner. I had a guy almost ruin my perfect feedback because he got the tivo right when I told him it would come. And didn't get a Tivo at all that I won and never heard a word from the seller. And I can rarely get a answer to any of my questions. 
I do still use ebay, but only as the last resort.


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

replaytv said:


> lol
> 
> I would try to avoid ebay if you can. The people are just getting stupider (is that a word?) and meaner. I had a guy almost ruin my perfect feedback because he got the tivo right when I told him it would come. And didn't get a Tivo at all that I won and never heard a word from the seller. And I can rarely get a answer to any of my questions.
> I do still use ebay, but only as the last resort.


Yeah, I would almost rather give stuff away then sell on eBay. And don't even get me started about PayPal. Unfortunately, there's not much market around here for stuff either through the paper or on Craigslist. I do have pretty good luck with Freecycle.


----------

